# Which lipos are good? How to rate them..



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Found this on the internet.

I have been using this method for some time now and it really works GREAT for rating your lipo packs.
I wanted to share this with everyone here.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. That is good info to have


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

checking leads as well? I couldn't bear to watch the entire vid.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

guver said:


> checking leads as well? I couldn't bear to watch the entire vid.


The video is not professional but its informative.
I did not make the video its something I found on the internet.

Its a very good system to monitor all your lipos.
No more guessing which batteries are best.

Here is the speedsheet to use.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtSZzrsraF1-dDZLVTJNejJxaWNRdnlZTHFXc0hyQ1E#gid=0


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I use this. A little spendy, but add up all the stuff you need for that setup. This does the math for you. A quick 3 minute discharge on a turbo 35 will give you IR too.

http://www.smc-racing.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=75&product_id=103


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

sportpak said:


> I use this. A little spendy, but add up all the stuff you need for that setup. This does the math for you. A quick 3 minute discharge on a turbo 35 will give you IR too.
> 
> http://www.smc-racing.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=75&product_id=103


That's a cool tool too.


----------



## crazyXkid (Jun 16, 2012)

i like spc


----------

